# Hello from Idaho!



## hybridmustang (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi, 

My name is Tasha but you can call me hybrid if youd like. I've studied horses ever since i was 5 and i never had the chance to own one until now. I will be needing alot of questions answered so hopefully at the same time i can make some friends


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum hybrid


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Welcome, and there will be plenty of answers to those questions!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!! If you have any questions I would be glad to help you!!

I see you are near Emmet, I have a few family there! I grew up in Boise. But I moved, haha!


----------



## hybridmustang (Jul 7, 2013)

amberly said:


> Welcome to the forum!!! If you have any questions I would be glad to help you!!
> 
> I see you are near Emmet, I have a few family there! I grew up in Boise. But I moved, haha!


 oh cool!  i grew up in boise and then my family moved to emmett haha


----------



## hybridmustang (Jul 7, 2013)

hybridmustang said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Tasha but you can call me hybrid if youd like. I've studied horses ever since i was 5 and i never had the chance to own one until now. I will be needing alot of questions answered so hopefully at the same time i can make some friends


I also want to say that alot of people have been calling me a youngster I'm 22 years old i've studied horse moods and i've been around horses alot i just have never owned one and i've only had enough lessons to learn the basics up to trotting. Also, before i go any further, if you cant stand the way i type then you need to stop reading this and go someplace else where proper grammar is typed in  thanks. Anyways, I do look forward to learning how to train my own horse and alot of people are telling me not to get lexy because shes 4 years old and seems like she doesnt have alot of experience with riding i dont plan on getting on her back right away because i prefer to groom and get to know a horse i prefer to lead them around then be on their back right away. I'm not completely stupid im not horse dumb i just dont know everything that most people do. My parents stationed us out in the country when i was 7 and i never got to be in 4H because my parents didnt know about it until i was 19. So at 20 i took lessons from a gal who agreed that if i cleaned out the stalls she would teach me how to ride horse. It went well until her family decided to move to someplace out of the country and my lessons stopped there i have not forgotten any of those lessons she taught me alot of stuff. 
My cousin is also leading me in this whole horse getting stuff and she approved of the mare her only problem with the mare is that she was rusty on turning in a halter which tells her shes never been ridden with the halter on bareback just a bridle on bareback. Im not giving up on this mare because alot of people seem to think just because i dont have alot of experience that the mare aint right for me. I plan on taking riding lessons and training lessons and learn how to train lexy in the long run. Shes already broken to ride she just needs work and i have all the time in the world. 

thanks for reading.
Hybrid


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

hybridmustang said:


> Also, before i go any further, if you cant stand the way i type then you need to stop reading this and go someplace else where proper grammar is typed in  thanks.


Hi Tasha and welcome to the forum! 

I just wanted to comment quickly on the above statement you've made here.

Using proper grammar is _highly_ encouraged here on the Horse Forum and, in fact, we prohibit net-speak.

The reason is simple. It is much much much easier for our members to help each other out with questions and ideas if they can understand what an original poster is asking. Using run-on sentences with little to no punctuation and no paragraph breaks makes it extremely difficult for others to discern what is being asked.

There are a ton of knowledgeable horse lovers on this board who are _very_ generous with their advice and encouragement. And a lot of newbie horse owners who learn from the questions asked by others. I would imagine most of those members will simply bypass anyone who posts in the fashion I just described.

So if you don't want those members to pass you by, I suggest you try and write your posts in more readable manner.

Trust me, you won't be sorry.


----------



## hybridmustang (Jul 7, 2013)

Jake and Dai said:


> Hi Tasha and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I just wanted to comment quickly on the above statement you've made here.
> 
> ...


well it didnt bother any other forum so my bad. Ill just leave im trying to get the admin to delete my account.  its no big i have a way of doing things on my own it was a mistake on my part to come here.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, my....really?

You'd be surprised what you might learn here.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hybridmustang said:


> well it didnt bother any other forum so my bad. Ill just leave im trying to get the admin to delete my account.  its no big i have a way of doing things on my own it was a mistake on my part to come here.




This is easily, imo, the MOST professional forum I've ever been on. 

Nobody is saying you are in the wrong and are banished for not using proper grammer. Its just a matter of courtesy. 

This forum is used by people all over the world and for some english isn't their native language.

So not only can it be time consuming and hard to read big paragraphs with no punctuation and no seperation, but for some it may just plain be too difficult.

Theres so many threads here of people in need of genuine help and opinions so its more convenient for the knowledgable people on here to go to ones they can help, without wasting time tryimg to sort through a jumbled thread.

If you dont like the advice being given, by people with many many more years of experience, then dont listen to those comments. Its an INTERNET forum, so tone, emotion, and meanings can be skewed. Thats no reason to get angry and leave.

But if you dont want to be here then nobody is making you stay. Its pretty much a very positive forum and our mods bust their bums keeping it as one of the best, and keeping it fair.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sorry, it's 12 am and I'm laughing uncontrollably. I swear, people want to get killed by a 1000 pound animal...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello... Also from Idaho


----------



## hybridmustang (Jul 7, 2013)

Allison Finch said:


> Oh, my....really?
> 
> You'd be surprised what you might learn here.


well i did try and learn at first when i came here i decided to stay i just wont ask from advice here because everyone told me to drop this mare that has nothing wrong with her, she seriously doesnt shes just not been worked with enough and i believe in the mare like really really alot, and refuse to give up on her. So things got out of hand mostly on my part but im staying since the admin wont delete the account and i dont know where to go but thats okay. My neighbor will be mentoring me ^_^.


----------



## hybridmustang (Jul 7, 2013)

pinkbow said:


> Hello... Also from Idaho


gday mate! LOL awesome to see others from idaho


----------



## hybridmustang (Jul 7, 2013)

xlionesss said:


> I'm sorry, it's 12 am and I'm laughing uncontrollably. I swear, people want to get killed by a 1000 pound animal...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


glad i could be of some help


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

hybridmustang said:


> well i did try and learn at first when i came here i decided to stay i just wont ask from advice here because everyone told me to drop this mare that has nothing wrong with her, she seriously doesnt shes just not been worked with enough and i believe in the mare like really really alot, and refuse to give up on her. So things got out of hand mostly on my part but im staying since the admin wont delete the account and i dont know where to go but thats okay. My neighbor will be mentoring me ^_^.



I understand you care about this mare but she has a lot wrong with her from what your previous posts say. And it's quite obvious you are a green rider and horse person. You also sound VERY young. I wish you the best of luck, and pray that you will not get yourself hurt.


----------

